

Men Think Their Dance Moves Improve With Age - CaptainMorgan
http://feeds.sciencedaily.com/~r/sciencedaily/~3/EIWsR_O5_p8/091215155653.htm

======
mechanical_fish
_Research conducted by Dr Peter Lovatt from the University's School of
Psychology on the BBC Radio 4 Today Programme's website..._

Um, is this survey technique even within hailing distance of _pseudo_ science?
How do we know this guy isn't sampling the biases of the user population that
stumbled across certain links on Twitter or Facebook?

